# PLEASE HELP QUICK Sloping size = to 54cm



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My friend has the opportunity to buy a used Colnago CX1, BUT I'm not sure it's the right size.

I need to be on a 54cm bike ...

What is the equivalent on a Sloping Frame like the CX-1 to a 54cm??? 

Please Help.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

50S will be equivalent to a 54 cm traditional.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks, sorry; mistyped, he needs to be on a 54cm ... I'll let him know that he needs to look for a 50s


----------

